
VCs Leaving Internet Investing to Seek Better Returns in Physical Sciences  - GlennKelman
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/13/business/13ping.html
======
jayzee
Title is misleading. It is not 'VCs' leaving but rather a 'VC' discovers an
opportunity and takes it. A few others may follow. Expect it to be filled
soon,

